# Phase issues with samples in Kontakt



## LMTD92 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

My name is Louis and I've just joined the forum, it looks like there is a lot of great people and info on here! I'm in the middle of making my first Kontakt library which I am planning to release in the next couple of weeks. I currently have some phase issues that I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice on? 

I have some samples of bamboo sticks which I'm using for percussion, and I recorded lots of takes to try and get as much variety as possible. When I edited and mixed these samples separately they sounded fine, but now I have them in kontakt and set up to work with round robins, there seems to be some phasing that I can hear. It happens mainly when I make a rhythm in a step sequencer, say for example a 16th note pattern. It doesn't happen on every hit, it's just occasionally, and because the script I'm using at the moment to test is the TKT one which re-pitches samples back and forth to get more variation, it's very difficult for me to figure out which samples the problem is coming from. 

I'm not very tech savvy, so I don't know if this is a problem in kontakt, or with my samples, and I have listened back to all of them individually to check, but no luck finding the problem there. I recorded with several mics, and once I had mixed it all and bounced all the different audio tracks (from the different mics) into one file. This makes me think that it's not an actual phase issue from the recording session, but maybe something that has happened since arriving in kontakt. I wondered if phase can be caused if the same file is accidentally played twice at (almost) the same time. Is this an issue anyone else has encountered? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 

Louis


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 6, 2016)

Try it without TKT script? If you've already recorded lots of takes to have a lot of RRs, you shouldn't be needing TKT.


----------



## iaink (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you have any possibility that your sequencer is recording 2 duplicate notes over top of each other in the midi track? That can cause a bit of phasing in playback.


----------



## LMTD92 (Jun 8, 2016)

I took the TKT script off and it seems to be better now. There has been the odd occasion when I think I've heard something but nothing that is standing out really. I think there was a possibility of duplicate notes too due to some of the RR's being the same but I've tried fixing that now and it seems a lot better. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

